# Small parts storage solutions?



## Rbeckett (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking around for a bunch of bins/drawers for storing small parts.  Most are through hole electronic components so the very small solutions are just a tad too small to work.  I have found 12,18,22, 24, 27, 40, 60, and 64 drawer bins but they are really really proud of their plastic.  Anybody have or use some kind of small parts storage from the non-conventional thinking side of things?  I have looked at the tackle box drawers, Acco-Mills, Stack-on, and all the generics, but to get a couple of hundred drawers is not going to be cheap by any stretch of the imagination.   I would like to get something that is stackable so as I expand my parts stock I can add more drawers to accomodate them.  Any ideas, or cheaper solutions you guys are using, or might solve the problem?  Thanks in advance for the ideas.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's an idea you might be able to use, If you can't see the pics let me know and I'll copy them & post them here
http://www.ratrodsrule.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23399


----------



## xalky (Jul 5, 2012)

Check Walmart for plastic small parts bins, they have a nice assortment, but look in the arts and crafts section or the sewing section. The prices are really very reasonable. Also HF( harbor freight)has them. I've also been accumulating the HF assortments that they sell and transfering the contents to other bins that I have and using the plastic divided parts bins for other smallish parts. The HF bins become essentially free when recycled. )


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 5, 2012)

CD,
That rat rod site has a really cool idea,  I can get the cans for free and just have to make sure they are completely empty before I cut em on the bandsaw,  That is an elegant and cheap way of doing it too.  It's too big for the in-house electronics bench, but perfect for tooling and stuff for my mill and lathe.  I like it!!!
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 8, 2012)

Well about the best I have been able to find is 30 drawer bin boxes for 23 bucks to the door.  One is on the way, the other 5 or so will have to wait till payday on Wed.  Hopefully in a week or so I will be able to see my benchtop again and all parts will be inventoried and put away neatly and in order.  Promise I will put up pics of the storage solution when I get everything put away more or less.  Between the 5 watt resistor selection, electrolytic caps selection and Zener diode collection that will definately fill the first box and then some.  The remaining boxes will house transistors, metalized film caps, diodes, pots and LED assortments and collections.  I have to say that I am having a blast setting all of this stuff up too.  I used to hate binning parts when I worked at the dealerships, but since it is mine I don't seem to mind it nearly as much.  More pics to come...
Bob


----------



## jmabbott888 (Jul 8, 2012)

For my other hobby (reloading) I use the heck out of these cans & they work great for storing brass, bullets, moulds, etc. Might work for your needs, hope this helps some http://www.amazon.com/General-Foods-International-Chocolate-Coffee/dp/B001E53U5M


----------



## Chazz (Jul 8, 2012)

From the 'tackle box' style there are 'larger' cascade opening caddies used for sewing\embroidery.  (Made out of wood too!)

For my day job (fixing computers and printers) I found in the sewing\embroidery section of (insert name of your Big Box store) perfect assorted storage containers, some fixed and some adjustable that are perfect for keeping all your fasteners and bits, one storage bin per job.

Gov surplus map\blueprint\ cabinets, museum specimen cabinets, hobby cabinets.

HTH,
Chazz


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 8, 2012)

I got a couple from Fry's that seem about right for either quite a few smaller parts, or a fair number of medium sized components. But face it, you'll never have enough. As soon as you think you do, you'll find an another entire product line you want to keep around.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 9, 2012)

The first 30 drawer bin box arrived this morning.  Filled it with zeners, 5 watt resistors, metal foil caps, electrolytics and led's.  Already need a few more... Looks like 23 bucks and lightning fast ship is the best I can do.  Ord the box Fri and it came at 10 am this morning.  Well packed in an amazon fullfillment wharehouse box and label, off of ebay no less.  I'm happy so far.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 16, 2012)

The remaining bin storage boxes arrived and fit right in this weekend.  Already filling them as quickly as they arrive it seems like.  The shipper has been amazing.  Ordered the bins on Thirs, arrived Sat morning with the USPS.  Cant complain a bit.  Shipping cost was included so 48 bucks for two 30 drawer cabinets all told.  Again they arrived well packed and undamaged in an overpack box filled with inflatable air pillows surrounding the merchandise.  Heres some pics of the completed set up.  All that remains coming are 10 drawer type units for long items such as resistors and axial caps.  Those drawer units will fit nicely between the O'scope and the Power Supply on the left of the 30 drawer cabinet array.  Slowly but surely edging toward having a "let your mind be the guide" electronics workbench, with zero waiting for common components to arrive.
Bob


----------



## David (Jul 16, 2012)

The organizer man!  That looks like the perfect size bins for resistors and such.

I have three that are similar that I use for small parts but my problem is I can't remember where I put the part that I'm looking for, so I end up opening most of the drawers.  Maybe I should look a labels!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 16, 2012)

I will be labeling the drawers at the start of each item.  That way I wont have to label every drawer, but will still know whats in them.  When you get a bunch of bins thats the only way to ever find it again if your looking for it.  Otherwise the only time you ever find it is when your looking for something else and in a hurry... 
Bob


----------

